# Why do my German Blue Rams fight after spawning?



## waynet

Help.

My German Blue Rams spawn last night. This evening they are killing each other.

I removed the male now. The female much smaller almost got kill. She is the only one guarding the eggs. She does not want the male to go near the eggs.

Why?

Wayne.


----------



## Richard

Hi Wayne,

I would say that is due to a single pair in the tank. Once I had two spawning pairs in a 10 g tank, they only fight between two pairs. The couples are very nice to each other after spawning. So you remove your male is a good solution. My2cents, hope it helps.


----------



## fenster58

i've got 1m and 2f...last night, as soon as one female saw the other spawning, she attacked the eggs and not the female. interesting behaviour. anyhow, i moved the attacking female to another tank. the spawning pair do not attack each other at all.


----------



## Richard

fenster58 said:


> i've got 1m and 2f...last night, as soon as one female saw the other spawning, she attacked the eggs and not the female. interesting behaviour. anyhow, i moved the attacking female to another tank. the spawning pair do not attack each other at all.


That is why you always get them in pairs. My2cents.


----------



## waynet

Hi Richard:

I like my GBR to have more room to swim. All the eggs are gone now. But the rams are still in good condition. They eat alot. Just wait for next spawn and see.

Do you let the parents raise the babies on their own or you hatch the eggs yourself?



Richard said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> I would say that is due to a single pair in the tank. Once I had two spawning pairs in a 10 g tank, they only fight between two pairs. The couples are very nice to each other after spawning. So you remove your male is a good solution. My2cents, hope it helps.


----------



## Richard

Richard said:


> Do you let the parents raise the babies on their own or you hatch the eggs yourself?


I do it artificially.


----------



## waynet

*My Rams spawned again today. Second Time now*

After the spawn, again the parents rams are fighting with each other. They were so nice together during spawning and fertilizing process.

This time I took out the parents and put them to my 29 gallon tank with my nickel size baby koi angelfish.

I put an airstone in the 10 gallon tank and put the stone where the eggs are next to the airstone and where water pumping into the tank from my external filter can flow over the eggs. So I can see the eggs are slightly waving back and forth.

I never done this before I hope it works. I will find out soon. In couple of days.










Wayne


----------



## `GhostDogg´

They fight because they don't have a cigarette, or one wasn't as satisfied as the other.


On a serious note...
My cons fight after a while too.
It seem my female starts to eat the fry after 2 weeks. 
I think she gets fed up with dad taking off to eat while she guards the fry.


I always leave them with dad until they're big enough to fend for themselves.


----------



## athena

Mine have been pretty nice to each other. They would take turn. One guards the eggs while the other guards the perimeter and keeps the other rams away.


----------



## Richard

athena said:


> Mine have been pretty nice to each other. They would take turn. One guards the eggs while the other guards the perimeter and keeps the other rams away.


That is right. You have the other rams in the tank. It is also true for the discus.


----------



## Gul

Richard said:


> That is right. You have the other rams in the tank. It is also true for the discus.


If anyone would know you should 

I would think other types of fish would work as well, as long as their was something to give them a reason to work together.


----------



## Richard

Gul said:


> If anyone would know you should
> 
> I would think other types of fish would work as well, as long as their was something to give them a reason to work together.


True sometimes, but not always. I found fish always like to pay more attention and pick on their own kind. No suggest to sell more rams. As I have said. You can simply breed them artificially or remove one of the adult.


----------



## onefishtwofish

she just won't listen?


----------



## Richard

onefishtwofish said:


> she just won't listen?


Actually is HE, which is good , just bought two rams from me and not buying more. lol


----------



## waynet

Hi Richard:

Your rams are very healthy. Thank you Richard. I put them in the 29 gallon tank with the 26 baby koi angelfish. The pair of GBRs are getting use to the 29 gallon tank now. They come up to the surface to compete for food with the baby koi angelfish.

The GBR eggs in the 10 gallons tank turned to fungus. Only about 8 eggs hatched 2 days ago. The baby GBR wigglers are so small, 4 got lost in the pebbles or died. I only see 4 left.


----------



## waynet

I have not seen this with GBRs before. This pair comes up to the glass when they see me to ask for food. Just like my baby koi angelfish. 

I don't know how long I can keep them with my baby koi angelfish because the koi babies are growing up fast.

I think they will attack the GBRs once they get big.


----------



## Richard

waynet said:


> I have not seen this with GBRs before. This pair comes up to the glass when they see me to ask for food. Just like my baby koi angelfish.
> 
> I don't know how long I can keep them with my baby koi angelfish because the koi babies are growing up fast.
> 
> I think they will attack the GBRs once they get big.


Wooo, my rams are still strong and healthy. Glad they passed your tests. lol  
Thanks Wayne, I am very pleased you like my rams. As I've said, they like to be in a big group. 
But remember, they only have 2-3 years life span. Please no chemical dose in your tank if you want them to reach their max life span. Plus, I don't like to put them with the angels personally. But anyway, it is only a $5 fish.


----------



## Richard

Richard said:


> ...... Please no chemical dose in your tank if you want them to reach their max life span. ....


Why not, I remember one of the member here dose PP with my rams in the tank for a couple of weeks and they were still healthy and strong.


----------



## waynet

Thanks Richard. No, I don't dose the rams. I just use very little Start Right water conditioner.

My four GBR fry are still surviving.


----------



## waynet

*Can't believe it, I see about 10 or more GBR fry*

My GBR fry are finally swimming in my 10 gallon planted tank.

I can't believe there are 10 ore more of them.

They are so small. Don't know what to feed them. I believe the Java moss might have some micro-organisms for the fry to eat.

I put in some "First Bite" baby fish food. I hope it helps.


----------



## waynet

My German blue Rams laid eggs again. The male was very cooperative during the spawning process. After spawning the female continues to chase the male away even when I have three German Blue rams in the tank. Two males and one female.

I moved the 3 rams to the 29 gallon tank with two otto cat and two Cory panda. The female ram has been protecting the eggs for 1 whole day now.

Hope she does not eat all the eggs eventually.


----------

